# Spraying builders solutions



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Too busy to find the post with video. Anyways what were you spraying it with? Was that a markV? My real question is can i spray it with a graco 795 and what size tip? Been balls to the wall for last few weeks. Scored 9 houses. Turned down 3 last week. Yes we are hiring. Thanks in advance


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

boco said:


> Too busy to find the post with video. Anyways what were you spraying it with? Was that a markV? My real question is can i spray it with a graco 795 and what size tip? Been balls to the wall for last few weeks. Scored 9 houses. Turned down 3 last week. Yes we are hiring. Thanks in advance


 it was a mark 4...i used to use a ultimate 695 nova..mark 4 works better..tip 519.521.619.621......small bulkheads window raps closets.ect 415..around 2600psi my sprayer has digital readout thats how i know the exact pressure..hope this helps:thumbsup:


----------

